# V. discharge = No BFP?



## Tonka (Aug 1, 2006)

Just wanted to ask those who have recently had a BFP if they had any v. discharge in the latter end of their 2ww. I always seem to get vd just before my af arrives therefore I always get upset as i know its my warning to expect a BFN.

Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Vaginal discharge is completely different to cervical mucus.

Cervical mucus is produced by the cells of the cervix and changes throughout your cycle, determined by the different levels of hormones.  At the beginning of your cycle, before ovulation, when oestrogen is higher, the cervica mucus will be more lotiony and watery, getting progressively thinner, clearer and stretchier, like raw egg white, hence the name egg white cervical mucus, which is around ovulation and is seen as "fertile" mucus.

Following ovulation, when progesterone is released, cervical mucus becomes thicker and creamier.  If you were pg then this would go to start forming the cervical plug.

There is absolutely no way that cervical mucus can indicate a bfn or bfp.

I have had pretty much the same symptoms, including the cervical mucus, on the times I've conceived as all those I've not, so there really is no way of knowing whats going on.

Vaginal discharge is a clear fluid secreted by the vaginal walls or from the Bartholin's glands when aroused...and is not controlled by the changing hormones.

I know its easier said than done but try not to over analyse every little thing otherwise it will drive you stir crazy....women can have discharge (whether vaginal discharge or cervical mucus) and some may go on to have bfp and others may sadly get bfn...you shouldn't use it as an indication.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Tonka. To be honest it seemed more or less the same as normal before AF for me (cream in colour), if anything it was a bit more towards yellow and that was followed by 2 days of spotting, but I know that's not always the case for everyone.

Good luck, but I'd say don't read into whether you're pg or not by that. I was convinced I wasn't and it was AF messing with my head.

Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Tonka (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Natasha & Rosie for your reassuring advice. i know I am reading into everthing too much! I'm going mad......!! I need to stop analysing and be positive.

Rosi many congrats on your BFP and enjoy this special time.

Cheers


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Tonka. I know it's not easy to stay positive and not analyse everything. Try your best to relax and forget that you're TTC (not easy I know!).

Wishing you lots of luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------

